
The 25 Greatest PCs of All Time - makimaki
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,126692/printable.html
======
sown
Another interesting note about the MITS Altair.

Albuquerque is my hometown and as I got older and got involved with the local
computer industry I met a couple of people who worked with MITS or MS back
then. One even met Bill Gates when he was 19 or 20. Said he was a whiny brat
and no one liked him. That probably meant _he_ didn't like them.

Anyways, in '96, I met a guy who had several brand-new never un-boxed Altair
kits sitting in his garage. I offered him a few hundred dollars for a couple
and he didn't budge. Wanted to save them.

I also found one in the Goodwill electronics section but didn't know what it
was at the time. I was too young.

------
ComputerGuru
Number 7. Commodore Amiga 1000 (1985)

That particular model wasn't my first PC, but it lead right up to it. Long
live Amiga :)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Not my first either, but an awesome box for the time.

I'll never forget running Lotus 1-2-3 on the emulator, or dialing into BBSs. I
sprung and bought a full 1200 baud Hayes Modem, with blinking lights and
everything. I think the modem ran about a thousand bucks.

Good times!

------
watmough
They missed the mac IIfx, my favorite mac of all time.

I had one of these on my desk, and an Elonex 286 clone with Windows 3.0.

There was just no comparison between the systems. Sadly the IIfx was just too
expensive.

------
sown
HP 100LX.

Totally wanted one when I was in middle school so bad I could taste it. Think
I saw one in PCMag or something, or maybe Computer Trader. Seem to remember
there being quite a few "palmtops" back then. I got irrational about it, even.
It's funny that back then I couldn't conceive anything better would come out.

I think my 10 year old self would have been happy with my Zaurus that I got
some years later. :) Of course, it is poised to get even more strange!

------
edw519
25\. Non-Linear Systems Kaypro II

My first computer

Knocked off 2 birds with one stone. You had your own PC and, if you carried it
anywhere, you didn't need to join a gym.

